# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgett's won't eat- time to estivate?

## JBSFrogAndToad

Greetings!  I have a Budgett's named Minion (if you've been on here for a while, you might remember him- he ate a bunch of rocks and had to be put under anesthesia to remove them- I posted his x-ray on here.)  Anyway, Minion hasn't eaten in the past month- normally he's quite a pig.  He doesn't appear to be sick.  Is he telling me that he wants to estivate?  I've never done that before and I'm nervous he will die if I try it.  Thoughts?

thanks,
Jenn

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Greetings!  I have a Budgett's named Minion (if you've been on here for a while, you might remember him- he ate a bunch of rocks and had to be put under anesthesia to remove them- I posted his x-ray on here.)  Anyway, Minion hasn't eaten in the past month- normally he's quite a pig.  He doesn't appear to be sick.  Is he telling me that he wants to estivate?  I've never done that before and I'm nervous he will die if I try it.  Thoughts?
> 
> thanks,
> Jenn


You can place him in a setup with substrate and a dish of water. If he goes into the water dish and stays in it then he doesn't want to aestivate. I've never had a Budgetts sadly, but I have heard it can be tricky to aestivate them. Has he done this before at this time of year?

How is your water temperature?

----------


## Carlos

Myself would not estivate a frog unless required for breeding.  It is a dangerous procedure in captivity and many a pet frog has died from it.  Has frog noticeable weight loss?  Please answer below questions to ensure all is well in tank.  Thank you  :Smile:  !

*Trouble in the Frog Enclosure*

The following information will be very helpful if provided when requesting assistance with either your frog or enclosure. To help with your questions, please utilize the below list and post the information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog. This will allow for little confusion and a faster more informed response.

1. Tank Size and volume of water in it (full, 1/2 filled, etc.)?

2. Number of inhabitants including all frogs and any fish?

3. Water source and any conditioner treatments?

4. Water Temperature and how is it heated (if so)?

5. Water chemistry levels: pH; Ammonia (NH3); Nitrites (NO2); Nitrates (NO3)? Note that if you do not have test kits, most aquariums/pet shops will do complimentary tests if you take a clean water sample.

6. Describe any filter system including model and media?[/COLOR]

7. Substrate type? 

8. Tank set-up (plants (live or artificial), driftwood, hide outs and other decor? - How were things prepared prior to being put into the tank? 

9. Main frog staple food and any treats? How often you feed?

10. CA, vitamins, and any other additives used (how often)? 

11. Lighting set-up and hours it's used? 

12. When is the last time frog ate? 

13. Have you found poop lately? 

14. A picture would be helpful including frog and tank (any including cell phone pics are fine).

15. Describe frog's symptoms and/or recent physical changes; to include it's ventral/belly area.

16. How old is the frog? 

17. How long have you owned him/her? 

18. Is the frog wild caught or captive bred? 

19. Any medications in the water (treatment doses and for how long)?

20. Any salt in water (how much)?

21. Is the tank kept in a high or low traffic area? 

22. Describe tank maintenance to include water changes, cleaning, media changes, etc.).

By Lynn(flybyferns), GrifTheGreat, and aquatic questions added by Carlos(Mentat)

----------

